
HPC is dying, and MPI is killing it - signa11
https://www.dursi.ca/post/hpc-is-dying-and-mpi-is-killing-it.html
======
eesmith
It's not obvious from the post that it was written 4 years ago. There was
extensive discussion about it on HN at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9335441](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9335441)
.

Have things changed since then?

